# Clenbuterol Dosage



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

eyup,

does anyone have any advice on different clenbuterol cycles/dosages please, im cutting up at the minute and have been using eca stack to good effect but im thinking about doing 2 weeks eca then 2 weeks clen, just wondered what would be the best dosage as the tabs iv got are 0.02mg which i think are the same as 20mcg, already altered my diet and using the eca with my cardio iv dropped my bf down from 20% to about 14% and am just trying other things really to help my cut. Any clen advise would be hepful, cheers


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

i did 40,40,80,80,120,120 and then continued on 120mcg for two weeks then monitored my temperature until i noticed the thermogenic effects dying down, then stopped for two weeks and continued


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

2 weeks on/off method

1-40mcg clen

2-40mcg clen

3-60mcg clen

4-60mcg clen

5-80mcg clen

6-80mcg clen

7-100mcg clen

8-100mcg clen

9-80mcg clen

10-80mcg clen

11-80mcg clen

12-40mcg clen

13-40mcg clen

14-20mcg clen


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I personally would recommend the following

2 weeks on/off method

1-40mcg clen

2-40mcg clen

3-60mcg clen

4-60mcg clen

5-80mcg clen

6-80mcg clen

7-100mcg clen

8-100mcg clen

9-80mcg clen

10-80mcg clen

11-80mcg clen

12-40mcg clen

13-40mcg clen

14-20mcg clen

Hope this helps


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Why are people tapering off clen,absolutely pointless.You can run it for longer than 2 weeks all the stuff about receptor saturation is exaggerated.I've ran clen for 6 weeks continuously and still got good results after 2 weeks.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> *Why are people tapering off clen*,absolutely pointless.You can run it for longer than 2 weeks all the stuff about receptor saturation is exaggerated.I've ran clen for 6 weeks continuously and still got good results after 2 weeks.


That's just how we roll.....


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> That's just how we roll.....


He's got a point though, Why reach the point where say 100mcg is no longer doing much (if anything) for you and then lower the dose?


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

Cheers, think am gunna do 2 week cycles and just taper up tbh, not too fussed on the tapering down, going to be doing the eca stack everyother 2 weeks aswel so will c how it goes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am doing 3 weeks on 2 off.

week 1 ; 40 mcgs

week 2 ; 80 mcgs

week 3 ; 120 mcgs

2 weeks off then repeat.

Also take it in the morning so as not to disrupt sleep.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

ive went up to 240mcg easy could take more but came off instead lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> ive went up to 240mcg easy could take more but came off instead lol


Lol indeed.......


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Arnold% said:


> Cheers, think am gunna do 2 week cycles and just taper up tbh, not too fussed on the tapering down, going to be doing the eca stack everyother 2 weeks aswel so will c how it goes


What clen have you got? Is it the chinese clen?


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

The reason you taper clen initially is to establish your own tolerance to it and see how well you handle the sides. You only need to taper the first time, like I say to establish your tolerance then you can jump straight onto the same dosage on your next 2 week stint.

I would run clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and run in conjunction with an ECA stack (on your two weeks off the clen). I run 200mcg per day with no sides, my girlfriend runs it at 160 with no sides... yet I have a mater who is 10kg heavier than me who can only handle 120... it depends on you as an individual.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am doing 3 weeks on 2 off.
> 
> week 1 ; 40 mcgs
> 
> ...


Its funy how theres so many ifferent ways to do it, non rite or wrong.

Im doing 2 weeks on 1 week off, In the 2 weeks on clen I also take yohimbine and in the one week off I take ECA to hit the beta receptor sites


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

isnt that dose highly lethal ??? id say u were mad lol



ItsaSecret said:


> ive went up to 240mcg easy could take more but came off instead lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

**** 240mcg! I've only ever done 40mcg per day and that was enough lol. Shakes like crazy!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

100mcg is my sweet spot, more is not always better


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Lol indeed.......


what, ******?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> what, ******?


Get back in your cage,mouth.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

tbh honest tho u should no better than to do that high amount of gear !! are u new to steroids if u dont mind me asking??? "in my mind ive got wanna be bodybuilder/chav in my mind just pumping in the oxys at 400mg a day" lol



ItsaSecret said:


> what, ******?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> tbh honest tho u should no better than to do that high amount of gear !! are u new to steroids if u dont mind me asking??? "in my mind ive got wanna be bodybuilder/chav in my mind just pumping in the oxys at 400mg a day" lol


actually i built up from 80mcg and it was my second time around using it....? plus have you heard of individuality and tolerance levels?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> what, ******?


Absolutely no need for this remark whatsoever - if someone questions your protocol then by all means respond rationally and calmly explaining why you take as much as you do but no need to get rude.

Warning for insulting other members given - be a good lad and don't do it again.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i thought clen tho u couldnt go up past 140 mark!! as it is really really bad for u! i think i read somewhere it can cause sudden death lol



ItsaSecret said:


> actually i built up from 80mcg and it was my second time around using it....? plus have you heard of individuality and tolerance levels?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

the majority of the side-effects of Clen are what we'd call bothersome, but there is one that can be extremely dangerous; cardiac hypertrophy. Clenbuterol Hydrochloride has the ability to enlarge the ventricles of the heart, and this is not only dangerous it can be deadly. First and foremost, if you already have issues of the heart you should not touch this bronchodilator, but for the healthy adult there is hope. The only way cardiac hypertrophy is going to occur is with *Clenbuterol abuse*


----------



## A.Barton (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, i know this is an old thread, but i got 100 clen tabs at 60mcg from my gym owner im planning on running for two weeks on, but should i half them for a few days then go to a whole tab, then go to 2 tabs then 2.5 tabs? So id be taking 150mcg at max doesage? Or stay on 1 tab for a week then 2 for the second week and stay at 120 max.

thanks


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah I must admit I use both clen and helios for my pre contest cycle and although tapered up over say a week, I never come off. Just do it for your cycle, then stop when you aren't cutting. Just my experience.


----------

